# Sage Oracle- Can't engage grouphead on grinder



## Johnespresso (2 mo ago)

Hi,

My Mrs has just broken my Oracle..

So she went to grind a double shot, soon after I heard this horrible noise.
Don't ask me how, but she managed to start the grind sequence without, I think, the pf not being securely located.
She got the portafilter out, cleaned up the mess, but then I couldn't located it back into the grinder head.
I don't know how she managed to do this, but I was just leaving for work, so was only able to have a quick look without managing a fix.
So lift up the pf to the head, but you can't engage to the right.

Somehow, she managed to not fully engage the grouphead into the grinder and dosed a dbl shot.
There was a bit if a noise, and she managed to get the PF off.
After cleaning up the spilt grounds, the pf will not longer engage back up into the grinder head, with no chance if any movement to the right to lock in.

Is there something to be done to realise whatever is locking the collar, with with tools, or a button sequence in engineer mode, if there is such a thing, or is this a service centre type fix?

Is there a way to manually disengage the downwards lock on the head, either with tools, or via a service command via the buttons, or do I have to get a divorce..

Many thanks,

John

(EDITED two posts (same wording) together to avoid multi-post-answers.) ...Mod


----------



## Johnespresso (2 mo ago)

Just got home from work, had a proper look, isolated the appliance and found there was a spung ring mechanism up inside the grinder head, this just clicked half an inch round, and everything seems to be back to normal.

Wifey very relieved 😁


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Johnespresso said:


> ...there was a spung ring mechanism up inside the grinder head, this just clicked half an inch round, and everything seems to be back to normal...


Excellent news...this will no doubt help othe members with the same/similar issue...TIA 

ANOTHER Sage saved from the landfill...enjoy your coffee


----------

